# Bubble cloner?



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, A quick question....

I`m building a bubble cloner for some cuttings I`m about to take this week. I have a fair Idea on what`s required but was hoping to get help to a good link where it`s exlained in detail.

My questions involve whether the cuttings are to be submerged into the water with the heater and air-stone, and what temp to keep the water at.
Also whether thye solution should have nutes in it?

I`m a soil guy so my understanding of hydro is limited but I`m a fast learner 

All help greatly appreciated my friends,
   Shug:48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, just found the DIY section:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2011)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, just found the DIY section:doh:


 


good then ya found *massproducers  *thread on Building one under 20 dollars..I build a few of these ..no longer use them  but they do work great

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate.  There seems to be no heating implement added to the water...What temp should the system be kept at brother?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it likes it around 75 degrees or above. And no, they cuttings set above the water and they are constantly misted.
Have fun.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cheers Rosebud, appreciated brother


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2011)

I just kept mine in the Veg area runs at 78f...and place the cut end just above the air stone...More bubbles the better..be sure resivor is dark/  I painted mine black..and used a tupaware plastic container..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers guys, I put it together last night and have six cuttings within a black bucket, 1/2inch rubber tubing which is thick and opaque, so as to let as little light in through there as possible. ...

The holes which aren`t in use have simply been covered with laminated black plastic, cut and stuck over using tape. 

I`m still trying to upload pics, it`s never been my strong point...

Feedback has been ace though folks, ta.

Shug:48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here`s some pics of the cloner and my grow in general.

All apollogies for the quality, they`ve beeb taken by webcam asw my comp seems to refuse all new hardware at the moment....Anyway....


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

if its just an air stone in a resevoir then i keep the bottom inch or so of the stem in the water. i started using one of these and have had 100% success, I only ever did 6 at a time so about 30 attempts but all rooted.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2011)

Forgot to mention that when I checked on them this evening two of the sativa dominant strain looked as though they were dying, to be honest.

I lifted the lid and found that the cuttings were dry!! 

I`ve raised the water level and may add another pump. The bucket which now holds the water is very deep, so I`ve submerged a pot in the water, upside-down, and sat the 6" air-stone on it. 

She`s only little, think it`s a 12 litre bucket


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2011)

double post...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers Dman, I`ll give that a try for sure as I`m a wee bit paranoid now that the 'misting effect' is misting enough!

Lights on at midnight and I`ll make the change, thanx pal


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont know if im understanding correctly, do you have misters? if so forget what i said, but if its an air stone in the resevoir and thats it, then yes let them touch the water. imo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't let my stems touch the water--it seems to rot them.  If you have enough bubbles, the air between the top of the water and the lid of the bubbler contains enough moisture.  You want the water to look like it is boiling.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanx HG and all. I have air-stones only where the bubbles create the misting effect, controlled by the input of the air-pump. 

No rooting agent and plain water, not seeing anything yet but they seem happy


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2011)

They`re all still living although only one has shown a tiny tap-root.

I`d post pics but there`s really nothing to see, that`s been two weeks!

Added some light nutrient solution to the mix (BabyBio) when she sprouted.

Could this be the cause no others have? Too hot in solution?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2011)

??? Anyone?


----------

